# Staff shooters



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Glad to hear everything is going well!


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

What new arrows are we talking about? Going to take a look for a thread right now.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think he is starting a new company but everything is still testing so it is hush hush right now if I'm correct.


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Yup*

Hes right, new company, new product - you guys are going to love these arrows! PM'd you Norsask! There will be alot of applications going out shortly - looking for more from Sask, Alberta and BC! Give me a shout!


----------



## elitejewel (Sep 17, 2008)

*staff*

sent you a pm


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

sent you a pm


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

*staff shooter*

PM sent!!!


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks Hunter14 and SuphanXP! Pm sent!


----------



## X2SHOOTER (Jul 14, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Looks like some good interest in these arrows, can't wait to get specs and the chance to hold one. It will be nice to have a Canadian arrow. Hope they fly like the original arrow! Fast and deadly!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*when*

when is product eta for release...


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Can't wait to see the specs on these! Hopefully I'll try some to hunt with this year!


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

norsask darton said:


> Looks like some good interest in these arrows, can't wait to get specs and the chance to hold one. It will be nice to have a Canadian arrow. Hope they fly like the original arrow! Fast and deadly!


Really eh!! A Canadian made arrow shooting out of my Canadian made APA MX2!! 
Someone needs to start making a descent sight & Stab here in Canada so I can be an all Canadian equipped shooter!! Oh ya don't forget a release!! :darkbeer: Can't wait to see the specs on these babies and let them fly!!


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

SuphanXP said:


> Really eh!! A Canadian made arrow shooting out of my Canadian made APA MX2!!
> Someone needs to start making a descent sight & Stab here in Canada so I can be an all Canadian equipped shooter!! Oh ya don't forget a release!! :darkbeer: Can't wait to see the specs on these babies and let them fly!!


Maybe you have to start it!!!

I cant wait either.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Truly will be a good day to have an arrow manufacturer based in Canada! Would love to have some for the rest of the 3D season and my spring bearhunt. Fall hunt would be alright too! As you can all tell, I live in the northwest part of Saskatchewan. Where do you guys all call home?


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

For now home is Leamington Ontario but as of June 29th it will be The city of Winnipeg!! Start a new job with the city there on July 5th. I am already dreaming of the White Tail hunting.....and then someone tells me they have ELK!!! OMG!!! Once I am legally a resident and can apply for the draw for one of these coveted tags you will definitely be seeing some pics posted on here!!! Hopefully a Manitoba Monster Elk, taken with my almost all Canadian archery set-up!!


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I live in St Thomas, Ontario. That is in the southwestern part of the province about 1-1 1/2 hrs from the Michigan border.


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

pm sent.
Shane


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

I live in Vanastra Ont. You probably can't find it on the map, but we have a challenging 3d setup with 20 left out from march to deer season. I moved here for that and a mobile with a 22 yard indoor range down the hall Oh yea, the club fees are 35 bucks a year.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

SuphanXP said:


> For now home is Leamington Ontario but as of June 29th it will be The city of Winnipeg!! Start a new job with the city there on July 5th. I am already dreaming of the White Tail hunting.....and then someone tells me they have ELK!!! OMG!!! Once I am legally a resident and can apply for the draw for one of these coveted tags you will definitely be seeing some pics posted on here!!! Hopefully a Manitoba Monster Elk, taken with my almost all Canadian archery set-up!!


Right on for you! Yep, elk and moose, whitetail, bear and I do believe you can also take a wolf. My brother-in-law used to live in Thompson,Mb. You will definitely enjoy the hunting available to you there!
Good luck on the long string of possible hunts for you! Enjoy each and everyone thoroughly!


----------



## X2SHOOTER (Jul 14, 2008)

I live in southwest sask, Shaunavon to be exact. I too am looking forward to a Canadian made product. Looking forward to seeing the specs of these arrows.


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks again for all the interest we are working very hard to complete all our testing to ensure we can offer you the best possiable arrows! To date the results have been very good! As a side note we still have a number of team positions to fill in the following Provinces - BC, Alberta, Saskatchewan,Manitoba,Quebec and New Brunswick, Newfoundland, Nova Scotia, Yukon and NWT. Response from Ontario has been great and all Provinces with the exception of New Brunswick, Newfoundland, Yukon and NWT have had representation in the form of those requesting applications. So if you are considering on applying or have shooting buddies that may qualify encourage them to give it a shot! Our application process will take far more into account then just competitve involvement! At the very least those who do apply will qualify for a discount on arrows! We promise some picture releases very shortly and will endeavour to keep all updated as we move forward!
Cheers!


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's great and can't wait to see the pics and specs!!!!


----------

